# HEALTH PROBLEMS



## hunter-27 (Apr 25, 2012)

Serious health issues have come upon me, may not be around much if at all.  I may have my wife check in with updates if it allows.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 25, 2012)

best wishes for a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## glycerine (Apr 25, 2012)

Hope things are ok, please do update us when you can.  Now, go get better!


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Landon.  Here's to a  speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear and best wishes and prayers from our end.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Landon, keep us updated but your health must come first, If the Mrs. can let us know how your doing that would be great. You will be in Dee's and My thoughts.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 25, 2012)

GWS.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 25, 2012)

Speedy recovery, God's Peace


----------



## nsfr1206 (Apr 25, 2012)

Get better soon!


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 25, 2012)

Speedy recovery prayers.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 25, 2012)

Landon,

Fight the good fight and try to be of good cheer.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 25, 2012)

Best wishes and support from here Landon. Hope you will be back around this place soon.


----------



## Monty (Apr 25, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Apr 25, 2012)

Best wishes Landon! Get well and care for yourself first!

Hope to hear good things from you soon!!


----------



## GRadem (Apr 25, 2012)

Do well, sir


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Landon:
My thoughts, prayers and best wishes will be with you and your family. Please keep us updated as you can!


----------



## Padre (Apr 25, 2012)

Prayers coming your way Landon.  Make sure you or your wife keeps us updated.  Please.


----------



## tkbarron (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish the best for you and your family.  Prayers are on the way.

Tom


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 25, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## el_d (Apr 25, 2012)

Good Luck Landon, our prayers are with you.


----------



## renowb (Apr 25, 2012)

Prayers on the way. Get well soon.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 25, 2012)

All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear. Thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## corian king (Apr 26, 2012)

I know the feeling well Sir!! You are in our hearts and prayers and pray that things get better and we see you back.
God Bless!!


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 26, 2012)

Landon, take real good care of yourself and get well soon. Get back here as quickly as your health allows. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Wayne


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 26, 2012)

*I'll Pray for you*

Landon, I consider you a good friend, I will pray for your complete recovery.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanking and praying for you and the family.   Hope things get better soon.


----------



## jaeger (Apr 26, 2012)

Landon,
I also will be praying for a complete recovery. Take care and get well.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 26, 2012)

Landon you will be in my prayers.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 26, 2012)

Do get better.   Let us help in any way we can Landon


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 26, 2012)

Landon,
Hope you are feeling better.  Prayers are with you and your family as well.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 26, 2012)

Landon, I hope you recover soon and get back with us, you have been a great help to the IAP. 
God Bless and keep you going strong.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 26, 2012)

thoughts and prayers for you, my friend.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 26, 2012)

All the best Landon.  I hope you get threw this quickly.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear of your difficulties.  You will be in my prayers for a speedy and full recovery.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the problems. I do hope that you recover quickly, and will be praying for you.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Apr 26, 2012)

Get well soon Landon. Your input here is valued.


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 26, 2012)

Wishing you the best, Landon.  Hoping you get better soon!


----------



## triw51 (Apr 26, 2012)

I do also pray for a speedy recovery


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 26, 2012)

You will be in my prayers. NEVER, never, never give up....regardless of what the doctors say !!


----------



## sumterdad (Apr 26, 2012)

Hope for a speedy recovy


----------



## JeffT (Apr 26, 2012)

Get better soon! Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh man I hate to hear that. Take care of yourself and we will be praying for you.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the Health issues. Prayers for you.


----------



## bubbamorse (Apr 26, 2012)

Praying for your recovery.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 26, 2012)

Take care, we will be praying. So sorry to hear this, my friend.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 26, 2012)

God bless you and your family... I pray for a speedy recovery...............


----------



## hewunch (Apr 26, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Serious health issues have come upon me, may not be around much if at all.  I may have my wife check in with updates if it allows.



So sorry to hear this! I know it will be a burden, but I hope your wife will give us updates on your progress. I know I speak for many when we say, we will pray for you often and hope for your speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Apr 26, 2012)

Our prayers are for good diagnosis, great treatment blessed by God, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 26, 2012)

Landon, wishing you a full and speedy recovery from whatever you are facing!
Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Apr 26, 2012)

Prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## Old Lar (Apr 26, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, Landon.


----------



## tbroye (Apr 26, 2012)

Landon

My thoughts and prayers are with you and you family during the tough time.  Take get well.


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Landon.  May you get well soon.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 27, 2012)

UPDATE:  It seems my previous brain tumor has returned growing at an accelerated pass.  No real news beyond that.  Not sure when/if I can get another update.  Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Apr 27, 2012)

Im so sorry Landon! I will be praying for you!

David


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your brain tumor.  I hope that things will ease up and that your doctors will be able to lead you on the road to recovery.  Take care and my thoughts of wellness and calm go out to you and your family.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 30, 2012)

Talked with specialists this morning.  While not what I would call encouraging, there is at least a plan to try another attempt at surgery.  It will be a few weeks to get the team assembled to do it but the plan is in motion.  Thank you all for the kind thoughts and prayers.  As long as I am able, I will keep you updated.  You have been a part of my "extended" family for awhile now and I truly appeciate all you have done.  The future will be difficult, physically, emotionally and financially but with God's help, I hope to be around to face the challenges.


----------



## phillywood (Apr 30, 2012)

Our prayers with you and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 30, 2012)

If there is anything we can do dont hesitate to ask. We are here even if its only to listen.  Best Wishes Landon.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm having a beer and toasting your recovery. Fight like hell!


----------



## jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

Speed along to recovery, Landon. We need our contest man in top shape!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 30, 2012)

Will be pulling and praying for you here.


----------



## Padre (Apr 30, 2012)

I echo Mike's comments, just ask if you need anything.


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Apr 30, 2012)

Wishing a speedy and complete recovery !

  Brian


----------



## PenPal (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Landon,

Our 2nd Daughters Husband Peter is recovered recently from the second time around removal of a tumour on the brain has restored memory and faculties, strength. In my era one such problem was one too many. My prayers directed to the Doctors and Staff, For your family, yourself for guidance, comfort and the sure knowledge to direct action.

Encourage your family to follow up in hospital to ensure your comfort at the post op time when you need them most.

Kind regards, your friends on the IAP.   Peter.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 11, 2012)

Justt keeping my online family current:  Still a few weeks out from surgery.  Still having a lot of difficulty with various symptoms. I am doing my best to get along.  I appreciate the thoughts and prayers.  If the Docs can work their magic I know it might be a long road to recovery, I'll gladly take that road as it it better than the alternative.  I have spoken with a couple of you via the phone, thanks for listening.  I'm sure there will be more days ahead where I might just need to vent so I appreciate you very much for listening.  I'll try and update everyone if there are any changes.  The double vision makes being online a bit of a challenge so I must keep these things a bit short.  Take care my friends,

Landon


----------



## Brooks803 (May 11, 2012)

Take care of yourself Landon. If you need us we'll be here! We'll put you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (May 11, 2012)

Landon: My prayers go to you. I wish you a complete recovery. Do not loose faith. He Who is Almighty can work miracles.


----------



## corian king (May 11, 2012)

We will continue to pray that God will touch and heal you.
God Bless!!


----------



## pianomanpj (May 11, 2012)

Take good care, Landon. Your IAP family will be here for you.


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 11, 2012)

Landon, I'm sorry I missed your previous posts on this topic.  You have really added a lot to this forum and I'm hoping and praying that you have a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## johncrane (May 12, 2012)

Wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery Landon!


----------



## wizard (May 12, 2012)

Landon,
Wishing for you a speedy recovery. It seems that are you getting the best medical care possible!! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
Doc


----------



## jscola (May 12, 2012)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## tim self (May 13, 2012)

Get well soon please!


----------



## rherrell (May 14, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy recovery...HURRY BACK!


----------



## hunter-27 (May 24, 2012)

UPDATE:  My surgical team will be performing my surgery a few weeks later than planned, one of the surgeons had a conflict he could not avoid.  As it is currently scheduled, I will go to the University of Iowa facilities on 6-27 with the actual surgery being 6-29.  If there are those who wish more details or just want to "chat", feel free to contact me.  I appreciate those to whom have allowed me to lean on their ear when I just needed to vent a bit.  You all our a part of my extended family and I will do my best to keep you informed, either by me or through my wife.


----------



## randywa (May 26, 2012)

Brandon, our prayers and best wishes to you and your family. If you need anything or want to blow off steam, give me a "holler back".


----------



## redbulldog (May 26, 2012)

Brandon, Thanks for the update. I am continuing to pray for you, your family and the Doctors and their team for guidance, in this situation.
It is comforting when we know the Healer!!
Red Sibley


----------



## Old Lar (May 26, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.  Best of luck for a speedy and successful recovery!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 26, 2012)

We are all on your side, Landon. Please keep us up to date! Good luck on the 29th!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2012)

All the best for a speedy recovery.  Stay in touch.


----------



## bobjackson (May 26, 2012)

Hope your surgery is a huge sucess. Get better soon.


----------



## leehljp (May 26, 2012)

Landon,

I am continuing to lift you in prayer. Rest easy and know that we are here for you!

Hank Lee


----------



## Jgrden (May 27, 2012)

This does not sound too good and rather sudden. Knee mail coming your way. 
John


----------



## kevrob (May 27, 2012)

I have spent many hours at UICH with family who were being treated there.  You are in VERY good hands there. Get well soon, my prayers are with you.


----------



## Padre (May 28, 2012)

You are in my prayers Landon.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Update:*

Been a long wait but I go to the University facilities for surgery on next Tuesday with the actually surgery at the end of the week.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Luck Landon! Keep us informed on how things go!

Our prayers are with you! God Bless!!


----------



## leehljp (Jun 22, 2012)

Lift you in prayer for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 22, 2012)

Best wishes for you Landon.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 22, 2012)

Good luck.  Remember to treat the nurses nice.


----------



## Wright (Jun 22, 2012)

Get well soon Landon!


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 22, 2012)

Sending well wishes your way my friend!!


----------



## tim self (Jun 22, 2012)

Special prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 23, 2012)

You are still in my prayers.


----------



## jscola (Jun 23, 2012)

Praying for you Brandon


----------



## asyler (Jun 23, 2012)

thoughts and prayers coming you way..


----------



## BKelley (Jun 23, 2012)

You will be in my prayers.
Ben


----------



## JohnU (Jun 25, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for you and the family Landon, with hopes for a speedy recovery my friend.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Landon I hope your health improves soon.

Lin.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 25, 2012)

Prayers for speedy recovery!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 26, 2012)

Leaving in a few minutes for the university facilities, ty for all the thoughts and prayers.

Landon


----------



## jaeger (Jun 26, 2012)

Landon,
I will be thinking of you and praying for you this week as you prepare for your next battle.


----------



## corian king (Jun 26, 2012)

Our prayers are with you and your familey.We pray that everything be put into Gods hands and he will take care of all the problems.Make you whole again!
Keep us updated if possible.
God Bless!!!!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 27, 2012)

My prayers with you Landon. Good luck tomorrow and on the 29th on your surgery. God speed.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, this is Landon's wife.  He came through surgery and is on the mend. The surgeons removed all of the tumor. He is recovering nicely. He will be back soon!  Continue to keep him in your thoughts and prayers.  

Lisa


----------



## Seer (Jul 6, 2012)

Great news


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 6, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Hi, this is Landon's wife. He came through surgery and is on the mend. The surgeons removed all of the tumor. He is recovering nicely. He will be back soon! Continue to keep him in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Lisa


 
Take good care of him Lisa! We need him back to head up all these pen turning contests that we are backlogging for him!

Good luck with the speedy recovery!


----------



## RichB (Jul 6, 2012)

Praying you can get back on top of it Landon.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 6, 2012)

Landon,
As soon as you are well, hurry back. We need your presence.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 6, 2012)

Landon, You have been in my prayers.  May you have a smooth recovery.


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you Lisa for the good report of the way God is answering the Prayers for Landon. We have all missed his presence here at IAP.
Thank You God!!


----------



## firedkm (Jul 6, 2012)

Great news Lisa!! Hoping for a speedy recovery and both of you have been in my prayers.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the good news. He will remain in my prayers.


----------



## triw51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Will be praying for you to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 6, 2012)

Great news!  Will continue to keep him in our prayers!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 6, 2012)

Outstanding!!!! I came on her to look for an update and this news made my day.  So glad to hear the good news.  I hope you all are recovering well from your stressful time.   Landon hope to see back on line soon.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jul 6, 2012)

Prayers with you sir


----------



## phillywood (Jul 6, 2012)

Lisa, thanks for the good news. Before you know it he'll be back doing the regular stuff like he loves including the IAP activities. It's a very comforting that Dr.s were able to remove all of the tumor. Good speed. give him my best regards, please.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 6, 2012)

Landon, I hope they get it all and that you have a full and speedy recovery, after all we need a man like you to keep the contests and PITHS honest. (even if we have to make 2x4 pens again)
Peace and good health to you friend...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 6, 2012)

Take care of yourself for your families' sake!!!Best wishes.


----------



## Wright (Jul 6, 2012)

That is such good news! Prayer is a powerful thing. So glad he is recovering.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 7, 2012)

i am out of the hospital but not to be home for quite awhile yet.  there was a huge amount of stress and manipulaion of the nerves and brain stem, thus i a, currently left with double vision,considerable face paraylisis, and not able yo swallow.  the doctors say that as the nerves and brain recover the feeding tube should not be permanent.  I will be staying with family for mean time to get the help i need without the cost of staying on the hospital.  more later


----------



## mredburn (Jul 7, 2012)

Quite  simply "Is there any way we can help?"


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 13, 2012)

still staying with family and recovering slowly, still have double vision and feeding tube.  lots of therepy and time are what the doctors say i need. i am not a very good patent person when it comes to being ill so it sucks but am on the mend and looking forward to a decent recovery(i hope)more news as i get any,thanks for the continuing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hang in there Landon. You are still in my prayers.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad to hear that your surgery went well.  Be patient and things will resolve slowly. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the updates Hunter and Lisa, I am continuing to pray for you and Lisa.
We all need you to be active here again, however your recovery right now is more important.
WE MISS YOU!!


----------



## tbroye (Jul 14, 2012)

Landon

Was going throug all the threads today and found out you are on your way to recovery Will continue to keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.  Take care follow DR. orders for awhile.  Glad to here the good news


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2012)

Go in this aftenoon to have a swallow study done to get an idea of when I might get the feeding tube out.  Hopefully soon, I am not enjoying it.  Wish me luck.

Landon


----------



## dbledsoe (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck. for sure. And I hope everything goes well.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 18, 2012)

results were not where I wanted so I remain on feeding tube. At least I was cleared to drink some thing such as broth, juice, etc. maybe in another week or two she said we can see about the tube coming out.

Landon


----------



## bitshird (Jul 18, 2012)

Hang in there Landon, glad to hear your surgery went well.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 18, 2012)

You will remain in my prayers.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 18, 2012)

hoping for a speedy recovery..


----------



## el_d (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck Landon, Hoping for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 18, 2012)

Take your time to rest, and recover, Landon.  God is truly GREAT!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 27, 2012)

UPDATE. 7-27: Had the feeding tube removed today.  Still on a limited food diet with mostly it being a liquid food supplement but at least I can swallow good enough to take it orally.  It was a major step emotionally as well as physically.  I still have plenty of recovery to do but this was one of my major steps to obtain so I feel pretty good about things.  Time is what the rest needs so I guess I'll need to work on being a patient person (not one of my strong suits). TY again for the continued support, it is much appreciated.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 27, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> UPDATE. 7-27: Had the feeding tube removed today. Still on a limited food diet with mostly it being a liquid food supplement but at least I can swallow good enough to take it orally. It was a major step emotionally as well as physically. I still have plenty of recovery to do but this was one of my major steps to obtain so I feel pretty good about things. Time is what the rest needs so I guess I'll need to work on being a patient person (not one of my strong suits). TY again for the continued support, it is much appreciated.


 
Congrats on the progression Landon!

Here is to continued positive progress!

God Bless!


----------



## mredburn (Jul 27, 2012)

It is good to hear you'r making progress Landon. Looks like you will be up and running in time for the BB events

Say, you will have plenty of time to plan a PITH!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 27, 2012)

That's great news Landon.  Stay positive.  You'll be back to 100% in no time.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Glad things are going well. Prayers still coming your way.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great to hear that feeding tube is out! Keep on improving, Landon. We're all in your corner!


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats on the progress!!!!


----------



## avbill (Jul 27, 2012)

Your progress continues to improve keep the upper chin and  one day soon you'll be running the marathon again!  I'm glad although prays from this group have helped!


----------



## corian king (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad to hear the great news.Now it's just a matter of time to rest and let the body heal.We will continue to pray for you and the family as each day gets better.
GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## CSue (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, Landon!  You've been through the mill, haven't you?  I just read all this and I'm so very glad the surgery went well and your progressing toward full functioning.  You and your family and medical staff will be in my prayers.  I know it looks like a long road from this end.  But it's all well worth it!  One day at a time, one challenge at a time. Make sure you find rest before you push beyond it.  You'll make it.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 28, 2012)

Great news Landon.   I hope each day gets better for you.  Prayers to you and the family.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jul 28, 2012)

Praying for a fast recovery. God speed to you Landon.


----------



## neubee (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that; stay positive and get well.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 28, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are moving along in your recovery.  I am sure it feels good to have the feeding tube out.  Keep up the good work and one step at a time wins the race.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks all, today has been especially rough for whatever reason it is hitting me hard being away from home.  I am glad to be in touch with my online family.


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been away for a few days.  Glad to hear of the improvements.  I know it is hard to do, but stay optimistic and patient.  Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am home now. There is still plenty of recovery "opportunity" for me but considering the nature of my illness I am doing okay.  I still have vision issues which will keep me out of the shop, and will have physical therapy for some time yet.  Thanks for the support and now that I am home I hope to gain some sense of normalcy.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Being home helps the recovery immensly.  You can do it, you have got the AIP for support.

Prayers for your strength and speed in your recovery and for your family.

Ray


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 17, 2012)

That's great news Landon.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2012)

Hang in there Landon and know we are here if you need us or need just to vent.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad to hear your home Landon.  I hope every day finds you feeling better.  My continued prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 17, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 17, 2012)

Things always go better when home is involved.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome home.  Sleeping in your own bed always is better.  Keep healing.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 17, 2012)

Great news welcome home.................


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad your home. Hope your recovery is quick.


----------



## Wright (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome Home Landon, praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad you are home, Landon. Hang in there, it will get better.
We are keeping you in our thoughts!


----------



## LouCee (Aug 17, 2012)

Great to hear you're at home and making progress in your recovery.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 17, 2012)

Great news, you recover better at home!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you are home - hang in there.  You have lots of folks pulling for you!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Aug 17, 2012)

High five man! You are a real trooper no matter how rough you feel, I'm glad you made it through. Now get better and show us some new creations when you get back on your feet, eh?


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 18, 2012)

Great news, home is always better.  You and your family are still in our prayers.


----------

